# Special Prayer Request



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI.

Just wanted to make a special prayer request for my son, Michael. He's having back surgery, Thursday, for two herniated discs, one compressed disc and a misaligned vertebra. The surgery is expected to last 2 1/2-3 hours, and he will end up with a rod in his back :-( and plates and screws. Thankfully, it's very low in his back, so maybe it won't affect his life too much. He has lost 200# and worked very hard to get into shape. That is definitely in his favor, at this point, but he's, of course, concerned about how mobile he will be afterwards, with his young age, 23, and so am I. We know God will be with him, though.

We were planning to be in our new home, in Ellijay, prior to Christmas, but that won't be happening until after Christmas, as Michael won't be able to travel for two weeks. However, we went up this past weekend, and the boys really love the cabin, and we look forward to moving during the days after Christmas, when Michael will be able to travel.

Please keep Jimmy in your prayers, as well. He's doing well, and will be tentatively be coming home the 21st, when the school semester ends. He's very homesick, but he needs to finish the school semester to avoid having to repeat the eighth grade, and with all we have going on, right now, with Michael, it's just a bad time, any way. He's still making progress with his Aspberger's and oppositional-defiant disorder.

Me? I'm just a basketcase, but I know God will see me through all this, and His Will will be done.

Love in Christ,

Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Powerfully good thoughts are being sent to Michael.

Take it 1 day at a time and you'll ALL make it through!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow Darlene,

What a load you have right now. We'll be praying for you along with Michael and Jimmy.

How many vertebra are they planning on fusing?

Please let us know how Michael makes out after the surgery is over.

Love and Prayers are coming your way,

Rita


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Best wishes for your son, Darlene.
And to a speedy recovery.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

wow sorry to hear to this. I can tell you Michael being young will work greatly in his favor. I also had back surgery in my twenties. I had about 70% of my L4 / L5 disc removed and a badly swollen L5 / S1 disc. so after the operation he Must be careful with moving around ( trips,slips and just bumping into things) I my case the best thing i did when i could was, walk and walk and walk. I even lost a bunch of weight in the process. I even wanted to play softball again but the DW would have no part of that. Tell Michael when this is over he'll be a new man!!!!!!!!! it just takes some time.
Our prayers and strength to your family.

ps please keep me posted.
kevin


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Of course you can...

Best wishes and prayers for your son. May he get through this very quickly.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Best wishes and know that you are in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

My prayers will include Michaels recovery from surgery. I know from experience that prayer is a strong power. Keep the faith and never give up on what our Heavenly Father can do for us.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I will certainly pass these well-wishes along to Michael!! His age/condition is in his favor, thank God. 
I'm so stressed out......my hormone panel came back "zero" on estrogen and testosterone for some reason, and I'm having migraines upon migraines and some memory problems. Very scary since my mom died with Alzheimer's. However, I've been assured that this can be a side-effect of hormone imbalance by two doctors (one wasn't enough!!







). Things will be fine with everyone's continued prayers/support, which are greatly appreciated. 
Michael's so glad to get the surgery and get out of pain that he's like, "this is my Christmas present, mama!". I think I can still scrounge up something else for him, as well.








Thanks again, everyone!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Darlene
Prayers are coming your way.
Take care of yourself too.
and take one day at a time
God Bless
Willie


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Nonny sends prayers for all of you! Enjoy each other this Holiday season. Take good care, my friend.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the prayers, everyone!!! We have to be at the hospital at 5:15 AM, in the morning. I am NOT a morning person, as anyone who has attended a rally with me is quite aware of.........breakfast? Howsabout 10:30??







Michael was complaining, but I assured him HE gets to go back to sleep!! I'll keep you posted as soon as I can get to a puter, probably tomorrow night.
Thanks so much for all the support!!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the prayers, everyone!!! We have to be at the hospital at 5:15 AM, in the morning. I am NOT a morning person, as anyone who has attended a rally with me is quite aware of.........breakfast? Howsabout 10:30??







Michael was complaining, but I assured him HE gets to go back to sleep!! I'll keep you posted as soon as I can get to a puter, probably tomorrow night.
Thanks so much for all the support!!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Michael went through the surgery okay. It was about 3 1/2 hours. He has a rather large incision, bless his heart. They got him up TWO HOURS post-op. OUCHIE, MAMA!! That's all they did, though. He's a big guy, and I don't think that PT tech wanted him to fall on her.







I stayed at the hospital until 11 PM, and had planned to stay all night with him, but the chair in the room was hard as bricks. He went to sleep and I woke him up and asked if he would be okay if I left, and he said yes. He's slightly doped up, so he'll probably sleep all night.
Thanks for the thoughts and prayers sent our way!!
Darlene


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Good news, Darlene. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm So glad to hear that he did well.

Our prayers are still with you for a quick recovery.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

prayers and thoughts his (your) way.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just ran home for a quick break and wanted to update you. He had severe muscle spasms during the night and this morning until they finally got him a TENS unit, muscle relaxers, etc., on board. He lost a lot of blood during the surgery, and he's having lots of problems with blood pressure bottoming out, etc. So, he's had a major setback today and had to call in another doctor for consultation. Please continue to pray for him.
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Darlene,

Prayers are coming your way.

Michael is in good hands. Please don't wear yourself out, he will need you when he comes home.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thinking of y'all!!

Mark


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers!! I'm proud to report that Michael's doing great. He had a terrible first 72 hours post-op due to heavy blood loss, critically low B/P, extreme pain and muscle spasms, etc. However, he's been up in a chair at bedside for almost an hour today, tolerating food/liquids well, his B/P is stable, he has some color back to him, and his pain/spasms are being controlled with relatively little medication.
I know he joins me thanking the Outback family for all the support during this time!! Thank you so much!! I know he's better, as they say you're better when you start fussing, and he's fussing about the quality of food. I went to the rescue tonight and took him a sub sandwich and a 2L Diet Coke. Now, I'm his hero!!








Take care!
Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Glad to hear everything went well, Darlene.








He'll be up and around in no time.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Darlene,

So glad to hear he is doingso well. Will continue to pray for his recovery, and for you to be able to relax a little.

Take care,

Rita


----------

